# Gebackene Meerforelle in Sahnesoße



## Kay (12. Juli 2004)

Moin Moin zusammen!
Hier als Einstand mein Favoritenrezept. Habe es schon einmal auf der Mefo-Seite eines Freundes gepostet. Meine Gäste lassen grundsätzlich nur eine saubergeleckte Schüssel über. :q 

Meerforelle 2-2,5 kg. Schuppen nicht vergessen. Je ein 250 ml-Becher Schmand, Saure Sahne, Sahne (unter Umständen mehr, für "Soße satt"), 3-4 große Zwiebeln, 4 Knoblauchzehen, Speck in Scheiben dünn geschnitten, Pfeffer, Salz, Paprikapulver, frischer Dill, nach belieben auch frische Petersilie.

Fisch von innen und außen leicht salzen und pfeffern. Zwiebeln, Knoblauch, Dill mit dem Wiegemesser klein hacken, alles vermischen. Mit einem Teil davon den Fisch füllen, mit Spießen vorsichtig schließen. Danach den Fisch mit den Speckscheiben vollständig einwickeln. Fisch in feuerfeste Form geben und den Rest der Mischung um den Fisch verteilen. Wasser dazugeben, bis der Boden ganz leicht bedeckt ist. 

Bei 200 Grad in den vorgeheizten Backofen, ca. 1/2 Stunde backen. Häufig nachschauen, damit der Speck nicht verbrennt. Evtl. auf 180 Grad zurückschalten. Schmand, Saure Sahne, Sahne gut durchrühren, mit Pfeffer, Salz, Paprikapulver, Dill und/oder Petersilie abschmecken. Nach ca. 1/2 Stunde um und über den Fisch geben und noch ca. cirka 1/4 Stunde weiterbacken bis die Soße auf dem Fisch Farbe bekommt. Dazu Petersilienkartoffeln und Gurken- oder Tomatensalat. 

Das ganze geht zur Not auch mit Dorsch. Andere Fische habe ich nicht getestet. Da ist noch Platz für Experimente. Unbedingt testen, das Rezept ist ein echter Bringer!

Gruss Kay


----------



## Hiddi (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gebackene Meerforelle in Sahnesoße*

Moin Kay,

hört sich ja richtig lecker an. Muss ich mal Testen. Schön das Du dieses Rezept #4 mit uns teilst :m #6.


----------



## Waveman (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gebackene Meerforelle in Sahnesoße*

Super Rezept !!!
Hatte noch`ne Mefo im Froster und hab meine Frau letzten Freitag damit überrascht.
Damit hatte ich gleich drei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen.
1) Lecker essen
2) Frau glücklich
3) Den nächsten Ostsee Trip genemigt ...

Gruß
waveman


----------



## Fischbox (7. April 2007)

*AW: Gebackene Meerforelle in Sahnesoße*

Einkaufsliste wurde gerade erstellt. Am Ostermontag wird das ausprobiert und am Dienstag wird dann wieder der Mefovorrat aufgestockt....#6


----------



## Rügenhexe (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gebackene Meerforelle in Sahnesoße*

Hallo Kay  -  was soll ich noch sagen leeeeeeeeeeeecker !!!
Wir haben das ganze noch mit Pastinacken  verfeinert  - einfach top .
Gruß Rügenhexe


----------



## HRO1961 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gebackene Meerforelle in Sahnesoße*

Moin,

hört sich verdammt gut an. Werde das Rezept bei der nächsten MeFo (falls Petrus gnädig ist) mal ausprobieren.

Gruss aus HRO


----------



## Theo (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gebackene Meerforelle in Sahnesoße*

Hab heute das Rezept an einer Lachsforelle ausprobiert...

echt lecker, Danke dafür


----------



## Christian Berndt (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gebackene Meerforelle in Sahnesoße*

Ich war mir nicht sicher, ob es wirklich gut wird....
Probiert habe ich es trotzdem und kann nur sagen, man muss schon genau
aufpassen, wenn es gelingen soll.
Bis 2 große Forellen mit Schinkenstreifen eingewickelt sind, da geht was weg. Zum Glück hatte ich 2 Päckchen gekauft, 3 wären ggf. besser.
(je nach Menge und Größe der Forellen) 
Beim würzen hatte ich Glück gehabt, weil es mit dem Salz garnicht so einfach ist, da ja die Schinkenstreifen auch ihren Teil beitragen.

Einen kleinen Fehler habe ich gemacht.
Ich hätte die Umluftfunktion weglassen oder früher ausschalten sollen, denn dadurch sind die Schinkenstreifen etwas sehr knusprig geworden. 
Schlußendlich werde ich dieses Rezept wieder anwenden, weil es am Ende doch sehr, sehr gut geschmeckt hat.
Vielen Dank für das Rezept!
Viele Grüße von dem
dermitdemwelstanzt.de

sehr gut


----------



## MeisterJäger73 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Gebackene Meerforelle in Sahnesoße*

Hört sich lecker an!!! :a


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (9. März 2012)

*AW: Gebackene Meerforelle in Sahnesoße*

Danke für das super Rezept. 
Werde mir gleich fahren und eine eine Mefo angeln. 

Gruß Detlef


----------



## Kauli11 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Gebackene Meerforelle in Sahnesoße*

Hab mal "ne Frage zu dem "Reifeintensor":
Bewirkt er u.a.das gleiche,wie Weinessig zu beim säuern,
daß sich dabei auch die Gräten auflösen oder weichwerden?
Wäre schön,wenn mir hier jemand antworten könnte.


----------



## Allerfischer (6. April 2012)

*AW: Gebackene Meerforelle in Sahnesoße*

Hallo, vielen Dank für das tolle Rezept! Hab es heute mal mit einer 2kG Lachsforelle nachgemacht! Super lecker!!

http://*ih.us/f/849/p1020521e.jpg/


----------



## HD4ever (6. April 2012)

*AW: Gebackene Meerforelle in Sahnesoße*

feine Sache !!!  danke ...
wenn es mal schnell gehen soll nehme ich die Fertigtüten
"Lachs-Sahne-Gratin"  ... kann man auch gut essen :m


----------



## skunze (23. April 2012)

*AW: Gebackene Meerforelle in Sahnesoße*



Kay schrieb:


> Moin Moin zusammen!
> Hier als Einstand mein Favoritenrezept. Habe es schon einmal auf der Mefo-Seite eines Freundes gepostet. Meine Gäste lassen grundsätzlich nur eine saubergeleckte Schüssel über. :q
> 
> Gruss Kay



Das klingt sehr gut. Werde ich bei Gelegenheit ausprobieren.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## skunze (23. April 2012)

*AW: Gebackene Meerforelle in Sahnesoße*



skunze schrieb:


> Das klingt sehr gut. Werde ich bei Gelegenheit ausprobieren.
> Gruß Stefan



Fehlt leider bisher noch ne massige Mefo. Bisher nur Kleinzeug diese Jahr!


----------



## Robert (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gebackene Meerforelle in Sahnesoße*

Hallo Kay,

Ich wollte mich auch noch für dieses Rezept bedanken.
Genial einfach - einfach genial



> Das ganze geht zur Not auch mit Dorsch. Andere Fische habe ich nicht getestet. Da ist noch Platz für Experimente



Wurde im Norwegenurlaub getestet, mangels Mefo kam das Schwanzstück von einem kleineren Heilbutt (gute 90cm) auf den Tisch.

Ich hab es marginal geändert, Zwiebel und Knoblauch in den Fisch füllen konnte ich ja schlecht, Speck hab ich ein wenig dicker geschnitten (das dicke Teil brauchte ja auch ein wenig länger im Ofen), in die Form habe ich noch einen Zweig Rosmarin und die Schwarte vom Speck mit gelegt und als Beilage gabs Wildreismischung.

Anbei ein paar Bilder

(hoffentlich bekomme ich von Axel keinen Anschiss, weil ich das "Sahnesoße-Schlürf-Bild" mit reingestellt hab...)

Servus,

Robert


----------



## Bolle (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gebackene Meerforelle in Sahnesoße*

Hi Robert,

Anschiß...so einfach kommst du mir nicht davon..."Igor und Pawel" machen sich mit einem großen Knüppel auf den Weg zu dir...fürchte dich ruhig...immer wenn es klingelt


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gebackene Meerforelle in Sahnesoße*

Wenn die kommen ist Robert nicht zu Hause! 
Da sind wir in Soroya und probieren das Rezept aus!


----------



## Salziges Silber (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gebackene Meerforelle in Sahnesoße*

lecker fisch zum abendbrot
meerforelle nach müllerinart,
was für ein genuss...


----------



## Eichelfritte (24. März 2014)

*AW: Gebackene Meerforelle in Sahnesoße*

Mal ne Frage. Wie lange sollte ich für das Rezept, eine 1kg "Lachsforelle" im Ofen lassen?
Hab mit gebackenem Fisch keine Erfahrung und meine vegetarisch lebende Freundin kann mir da wohl auch nicht weiter helfen...


----------

